# Male dog, squat peeing



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone else have a male dog that squats and pees like a female? Our guy does all the time, I've only seen him lift his leg twice in the year we've had him. Not a bad thing I suppose, maybe that's how he learned? I've gone out in the yard and shown him how it's done, wife hates that! ha ha ha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Dave, Orion didn't hike his leg til he was over 2 years old. Por Chewee, I would just laugh and be like see your dad doesn't know how to do it either,  rofl lmfaoooooo

*pokes Dave*


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoo Dave, Orion didn't hike his leg til he was over 2 years old. Por Chewee, I would just laugh and be like see your dad doesn't know how to do it either,  rofl lmfaoooooo
> 
> *pokes Dave*


:roll: Plus his little dinger hits the snow during all this squating.... 

Tell ya what, it's true love for your dog when it's below zero outside and a guys trying to teach him to 'man peee'...... burrrrrrrrr frost bite.....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha lmaooo that is love for your dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Dosia is a squatter too. He just turned 2 and I have only seen him hike once. They may learn to lift but they might just be squatters forever.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx is only 9mos and still squats. He can be a dominant dog if another bigger male posture and dosent back down. At the same time he is gentle and very submissive to dogs of his size and smaller

I have heard it's a sign of dominance by marking territory but onyx has yet to do so


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Diesel who is 2 learned to hike at about 8 months.. Cairo is 6 months and hasnt learned to hike yet.. I want him to learn though too..


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge learned how to hike his leg about a year ago but the only time he does it is when he wants to pee on the fence or on one of my planters... Butthead!! Lol otherwise he squats...


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

I know this is of topic but since you guys are talking about pee Iam going to talk about pooh.my girlfriends chows pooh wile walking and its everywhere sucks to clean up especially in grass. Lol should I get out there and show him how its done?


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

My neighbors male German Shepard only lifts to pee when other dogs are around. Like he does it to look cool, but really prefers the squat. Jake usually lifts the leg, but I'd prefer he just squat - he's killing sections of bushes with the lifted leg pee.

Geofish - my Jake is a weird poo-er too. He doesn't drop it while walking like your girlfriends chow but he has to poo ON something - like a bush, plant, tree (almost like peeing) and it is a pain in the butt to try to collect it.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish my male dogs squatted. Males hiking their legs is what I hate the most about male dogs. I would praise him for the squat.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> My neighbors male German Shepard only lifts to pee when other dogs are around. Like he does it to look cool, but really prefers the squat.


:rofl::rofl: I can totally picture that!!

Kane is a year old and usually squats. I've only once seen him lift his leg and that was to pee on a phone pole; he looked so awkward doing it because he was trying to pee as high up as possible and his little dinger was like, smushed up against the pole, lol.

This was on a busy street, mind you, and I'm like. *facepalm* Leave it to Kane to act like an idiot on the busiest street we walk on so EVERYone in the world can see him practically humping the pole to pee, lol.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I just figured Bruno was being lazy. Sometimes he lifts sometimes he doesn't.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL dogs can be so funny. We had a female Queensland and she was always the oldest and top dog. After my mom's friends moved in with 3 adult males she started lifting her leg and trying to mark too lol. She always had to be the boss of everything


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kangol and Koby both did not hike their legs until the age of one. If it is raining then Kangol (who is almost 6) will still squat. *


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lmao. George still squats at 15 months. He's started lifting his leg 2 or 3 times this last winter but after a few inches off the ground it goes back down. What's funny tho is if Lacey wants to mark somethin she'll lift her leg up  lmao


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, guess Chewee isn't the only male squat-pee boy around. :roll:


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Axel is 1.5 years old now. He has always preferred squatting and only lifts his leg if there is a tree or bush near by when the urge to pee arrises. 

I have also gone out in the yard and "shown him how it's done" and he always marks the same spot by lifting his leg as a male dog should!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Bastley just turned 2 and just recently started lifting his leg but it is only about a 1/2" off the ground you have to really look to see his leg go up. Fat Boy squats as he poo's and walks at the same time lol It is so embarrassing for a 120 lb dog to do that.lol


----------

